# Just some goofy 911 related stuff ... if it's old ignore it



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

This is just usual Internet pass-around-stuff ... much maybe not even true, but sort of interesting to look at ... I have no idea where it originated.

Read on if you want to blow a few minutes on goofy meaningless trivia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS WAS A TRIP!! DO IT YOUR SELF AND SEE!! It really works!! I don't know if any of you have seen this before, but wow, how coincidental....

11 is satans new number!

This is real freaky, the last thing is even freakier

1) New York City has 11 letters

2) Afghanistan has 11 letters.

3) Ramsin Yuseb (The terrorist who threatened to destroy the TwinTowers in 1993) has 11 letters.

4) George W Bush has 11 letters.

This could be a mere coincidence, but this gets more interesting:

1) New York is the 11th state.

2) The first plane crashing against the Twin Towers was flight number 11.

3) Flight 11 was carrying 92 passengers. 9 + 2 = 11

4) Flight 77 which also hit Twin Towers, was carrying 65 passengers.
6+5 = 11

5) The tragedy was on September 11, or 9/11 as it is now known. 9 + 1+ 1 = 11

6) The date is equal to the US emergency services telephone number
911. 9 + 1 + 1 = 11.

Sheer coincidence..?! Read on and make up your own mind:

1) The total number of victims inside all the hi-jacked planes was
254. 2 + 5 + 4 = 11.

2) September 11 is day number 254 of the calendar year. Again 2 + 5 + 4
= 11.

3) The Madrid bombing took place on 3/11/2004. 3 + 1 + 1 + 2 + 4 = 11.

4) The tragedy of Madrid happened 911 days after the Twin Towers incident.

Now this is where things get totally eerie:

The most recognized symbol for the US, after the Stars & Stripes, is the Eagle. The following verse is taken from the Quran, the Islamic holy book:

"For it is written that a son of Arabia would awaken a fearsome Eagle.
The wrath of the Eagle would be felt throughout the lands of Allah and lo,
while some of the people trembled in despair still more rejoiced: for
the wrath of the Eagle cleansed the lands of Allah and there was peace."

That verse is number 9.11 of the Quran.

Still uncovinced about all of this..?! Try this and see how you feel afterwards, it made my hair stand on end:

Open Microsoft Word and do the following:

1. Type in capitals Q33 NY. This is the flight number of the first plane to hit one of the Twin Towers.

2. Highlight the Q33 NY.

3. Change the font size to 48.

4. Change the actual font to the WINGDINGS


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah that is some crazy stuff, I seen one like that with JFK and Abe Lincoln, there were so many similarities they came up with,


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Totally false.

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/coincidence.asp

Just a few examples:



> the number of letters in "Washington," "World Trade Center" and "Twin Towers" don't add up to eleven.





> The last name of the mastermind of the 1993 World Trade Center bombing has been transliterated from Arabic in a number of ways, including Yousef, Yusuf, and Youssef; his first name is generally rendered as 'Ramzi'; and officials believe his birth name was actually Abdul Basit Karim. Only by selecting particular combinations of these transliterated names (such as "Ramsin Yuseb" or "Ramsi Yousef") does one arrive at an 11-letter result.





> Regarding the purported Quran verse about the awakening of a fearsome eagle, our piece on that subject explains there is no such entry in that holy book, let alone one occuring in Chapter 9, Verse 11.





> As we note in our article about the result produced by rendering "Q33 NY" in Microsoft's Wingdings font, there was no flight "Q33NY" involved in the terrorist attack on New York City - the two flights used to assault the Twin Towers were American Airlines Flight 11 and United Airlines Flight 175.


As with alot of thing found on the internet and the media in general, just cause it's in print, doesn't mean it's true. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Regarding the purported Quran verse about the awakening of a fearsome eagle, our piece on that subject explains there is no such entry in that holy book, let alone one occuring in Chapter 9, Verse 11.


I remember someone posting that a good many months ago. Such a ridiculous notion. If I recall correctly the actual verse 9-11 is something about how often to pray. It was sad that no one was shocked or disgusted by said revelation.

People always try to attribute rarities to specific incidences, just like the history channel specials on Nostradamus claiming that he predicted 9/11.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Really just some BS people come up, that is how rumors get started...


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I got an email where if you fold a $20 bill right it showed the towers on fire. I could remember the bill wrong but it had the towers burning and some other wierd stuff. I never tried to fold it to verify if true. I also didn't go to snopes to verify it.

OK I went now here is the link:

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/20bill.htm


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

NDTracer said:


> I got an email where if you fold a $20 bill right it showed the towers on fire. I could remember the bill wrong but it had the towers burning and some other wierd stuff. I never tried to fold it to verify if true. I also didn't go to snopes to verify it.


It works, but again just people trying to tie dumb stuff to famous incidents.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

MT I could see how it would I just didn't take the time to try folding it. I know there are all kinds of folds that do funky things. Check out the link I put for the $20 bill and you will see what I mean.

So did you actually kill the time folding the bill?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Saw someone do it at school a few years back. Somewhat impressive but it looked rather indistinguishable to me, just some bushes around a building.


----------

